# a standby person



## Minga

What must a stand by person do before leaving his / her post

estoy traduciendo un cuestionario para el ingreso a espacios reducidos hechos para futuros operadores de grúas/maquinaria pesada.
Esa es una de las preguntas y es la primera vez que me surje el término "stand by person" ... Lo mencionan como si estuviera en el texto pero quizá simplemente no sea la parte que yo traduje y esté. 
Me pregunto si el stand by person es una persona de total confianza o cómo se llama técnicamente alguien asi?
Gracias!
Minga


----------



## Kibramoa

Stand by: be available or ready for a certain function or service.
Yo lo entiendo como suplente/relevo.
Saludos


----------



## Minga

siiii claro! perfecto, es el relevo....
GRACIAS KIBRA!!!
Abrazo!


----------



## Minga

hmmm... la frase dice esto mira
"what must a stand by person do BEFORE leaving his job?
osea, no es el relevo sino quien se va....
qué opinás?


----------



## Kibramoa

Pues lo mismo me preguntaba.  ¿Será que el relevo suplió a la persona por unos minutos/un par de horas/por un día? ¿Antes de retirarse le tiene que dar un reporte de sus actividades a la persona a la que suplió o al supervisor? 
Este es mi intento de encontrarle sentido a la frase. (espero no estar enrredando el asunto más de lo que es)


----------



## Minga

hmm .. no explica nada de eso... y sería raro poner "relevo" en ese caso de todas formas... es como ir para atrás para llegar al lugar! jja
en ese caso hablarían de la persona en funciones pero no del relevo del anterior, SUPONGO...no?
Igual la frase ES confusa y no se cómo arreglarla..!
a ver si se nos ocurre algo o si alguien más puede aportar????!!


----------



## Minga

Kibra, la traduccion es PERSONAL DE APOYO
ojalá a ti también te sirva !   siempre es bueno aclarar las dudas 
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda!!!!


----------



## azul84

Hola!
LLegé para poner más dudas en nuestras cabezas. Yo opino que un "_stand by_ _person_" es una persona que está de prontitud enfrente a un puesto de trabajo, controlando el servicio o la producción para lo que todo transcurra sin problemas y en caso de algún incidente o accidente pueda intervenir rápidamente. Cuándo él ha salido de su puesto hay que decir todo lo que ha pasado a su relevo.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Minga

Hola y gracias
esa es la definición de PERSONAL de APOYO que es lo que significa o como se traduce stand by person
Muchísimas gracias !


----------



## azul84

Minga said:


> Hola y gracias
> esa es la definición de PERSONAL de APOYO que es lo que significa o como se traduce stand by person
> Muchísimas gracias !


 
Gracias a usted tambíen.


----------



## FRAGUA

En el caso de la entrada a espacios reducidos, el Stand by es un vigilante que se queda junto a la entrada del espacio reducido para cuidar que no le pase nada a la persona que ingresa al espacio reducido. En caso de haber problemas, el vigilante PRIMERO debe pedir ayuda. NO debe tratar de ingresar al espacio reducido porque podría pasarle lo mismo que a su compañero.


----------



## sanalma

En España, el Instituto Nacional de Seguridad e Higiene en el trabajo utiliza la figura de "Recurso preventivo" para referirse a "Stand-by person"

http://www.insht.es/portal/site/Ins...oSel=b11810fa129a8110VgnVCM100000b80ca8c0____

Saludos,


----------

